# Eldar Lynx as Warphunter



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I am about to purchase my corsair skimmer army (2 falcons, 3 hornet, 2 nightwings, and 3 warphunters) I am very excited, but I am now in turmoil. I kinda-sorta like the warp hunter model, but it looks a little awkward with the giant d-cannon just thrown onto the body. I am toying with the idea of buying Lynx models to use for the warp hunters because they are so damn beautiful and the weapon is mounted and designed so much better.

What do you guys think. Money isn't an issue, but as far as the difference in size I am not completely sure. If someone can post a picture a falcon body ontop or next to a lynx model (in the same picture for scale) it would be very helpful. Base off the pictures in the IA11 book, the lynx look like it will be about 1" wider on both sides and about 4" longer in the front.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You could but are you planning on buying 1 of each and put them into one? There would be a LOT of cutting involved if you do that.

Here is a side by side:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

My plan was to just use the Lynx as a Warphunter and convert the weapon into a D-Cannon. Looking at the side-by-side though it looks a lot bigger than I was expecting... Maybe I'll just stick with the Warphunter model and think of a better way to mount the cannon.

Another question though. Our game store usually uses epic or aeronautica models for the large flyers because they are smaller to fit on the board and they are cheaper on our wallets. 

I'm considering three options: 
1) Buy the 40k scale FW Nightwing models and mount on large flying base
2) Buy the Aeronautica scale FW Nightwing models and mount on large flying base
3) _*inspired by you djinn24*_ convert GW Razorwing models into Nightwings


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It would probably be more effort than is absolutely necessary, i do agree it looks strange compared to the units before and after it but that is its place.
A Medium/Heavy as opposed to the Light Warphunter and the Heavy Cobra. 

SGMAlice


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Converting them is not all that hard and I did post up a step by step on how to do it and IMHO they look better and now with liquid greenstuff it should be SO much easier.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm let me go get the Dcannon off my Cobra and hold it up to the Warphunter.

Here it is with the Dcannon it, not as bad as I thought.

















The issue is you would have to add the generator which is kinda large:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a giant cannon :shok:
I would hope to use something more skinny, but about as long as that. The standard Eldar D-cannon would be much too small though... a good median like what is on the real warp hunter would have to be accomplished. 

At this point I think I should look into a conversion with the Warphunter model itself and create a new mounting system for it. Any ideas?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

not really seeing as the generator is built into the ship.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Its more the seem where the cannon mates into the body of the vehicle. I wonder what it would look like if I were to smooth is out with Green Stuff... The model is slowly growing on me though


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its a nice model, thought I would not mind to seeing a Lynx chassis with a D-Cannon, with Lynx rules though.

There are so many different weapon/chassis combos that are still missing.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

In all honesty I would just go with the warp hunter model, you are going to end up with something which looks even more odd than the warp hunter itself

For the nightwings - Djinns conversions are nice, I am however really hoping for a plastic one some time this year, until then my cash goes on FW kit or the wave serpents my army desperatly needs, your call though


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I purchased two razorwing models off ebay, got to love cheap models in high supply :biggrin:

I have also made up my mind to use the Warhunter Models instead of the Lynx. There would be too much work involved to use the Lynx model. Although I would like to see a D-cannon variant of the lynx as it looks pretty good when you hold the barrel up to it. A bit beefy with the cobra version, but still good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe one day when I have the spare cash I might just make that variant.... bwhahahahaha


----------

